# Name my character!



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok I'm stuck and sick of typing (Name here) in my MS. I thought this might be a fun way of fixing the problem
I have a guy I need a name for, I'm doing this on my FB pg as well so forgive me if you've already seen this. 

Anyhow: What you need to know about this dude. He is an officer in the military, branch not important. His job is to inform loved ones of their family members demise. He meets Jenny, whose husband went MIA in Vietnam. He knocked on her door and the rest as they say, is history. Jenny eventually marries this guy. You get to pick his name!
The story is Horror/Supernatural.


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 30, 2014)

LEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOY JEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNSSS!!!

But in all seriousness, I think the name Leroy has pretty much been permanently ruined for everyone.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 30, 2014)

Gryphos said:


> LEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOY JEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNSSS!!!
> 
> But in all seriousness, I think the name Leroy has pretty much been permanently ruined for everyone.



This was my thought as well...

Unless, of course, you want to make a thing of it.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 30, 2014)

Disclaimer: Voting results may or may not be skewed by the Leroy Jenkins post.

Disclaimer: Legendary Sidekick may or may not be 50% at fault for the skewing of results.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 30, 2014)

Gryphos said:


> LEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOY JEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNSSS!!!
> 
> But in all seriousness, I think the name Leroy has pretty much been permanently ruined for everyone.



HUH? Who is this Leroy Jenkins you speak of?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2014)

Gregory (Greg) MacGrath


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2014)

The Blue Lotus said:


> HUH? Who is this Leroy Jenkins you speak of?



It's a World of Warcraft thing.  Very funny, even out of context.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 30, 2014)

LOL A.E. it took me weeks to make the final cuts down to seven. And you add to the list.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 30, 2014)

A. E. Lowan said:


> It's a World of Warcraft thing.  Very funny, even out of context.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU


I see and here I was worried it would bring to mind NCIS for most peoples ROFL.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2014)

The Blue Lotus said:


> LOL A.E. it took me weeks to make the final cuts down to seven. And you add to the list.



What can I say?  I'm both evil... and unobservant.  I missed the poll at the top! lol


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 30, 2014)

A. E. Lowan said:


> What can I say?  I'm both evil... and unobservant.  I missed the poll at the top! lol


No big deal. I do that ALL the time. I hate to say it, but its gotta be my hair. (blond) Maybe it is contagious?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 30, 2014)

Your hair favors Marcus.





STEALTH EDIT - His color is blonde (yellow) in case the above sentence is vaguely creepy somehow.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 30, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Your hair favors Marcus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I'd not say "creepy" just umm... yeah ok it was creepy.  ROFL
Edit: Creepy, but in a good way... At least I hope so.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 30, 2014)

Creepy in a good way? There is no good way to be creepy! I am creeped out by this very notion! My hair is creeped out too!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 30, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Creepy in a good way? There is no good way to be creepy! I am creeped out by this very notion! My hair is creeped out too!


You make me giggle, just fyi. Thanks I needed a good laugh.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who voted. I had no idea Leroy was such a controversial name!  
Learn something new every day right? 
The votes are counted here and on facebook and the winner by a mile is Marcus!

It's ok, I'll learn to love it.  LOL JK. Thanks again guys, you all rock!


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 5, 2014)

Leroy was ruined for me, long ago.
Bruce Leroy Green is "the last dragon."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WSuhvTozLc


----------

